# What will it take???



## bbq bubba (Feb 24, 2009)

Still shutting down?

There's hardly anybody here, whats the problm?

This has gone beyond annoying.....


----------



## jdt (Feb 24, 2009)

and it seems like you only got about 10 seconds to reply to a post or you time out


----------



## bassman (Feb 24, 2009)

?.  I've been on here off and on for almost three hours this morning with no problem.  I see Irishteabear went to sleep in the chat room.  Maybe she timed out too!


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 24, 2009)

The problems with shutting down or no access are a bit annoying so I'll agree with you on that point. Progress is being made?  As far as no one here: it's COLD and there is white crap all over the place here and in many other locales. Personally smoking meat is for me an enjoyable thing to do. Fighting the cold and wind is not. So Wintertime is a low period of activity by the smoker, for me and many others too. That being said, last winter there were no site issues, but the activity was still slow and low. Be patient. Wait for the warmer weather and good times will surely return. For those of you in the warmth already: Fire up them Smokers! We need our fix!

PS: Spring is but 25 days away!!!!


----------



## linescum (Feb 24, 2009)

Haven't been having any problems here at all


----------



## darrin (Feb 24, 2009)

It's every couple of days for me the site will be down for an hour or so. And I know it's not just me, because when it finally comes back up, there is a significant time where there are no posts when you pull up the New Posts list. If I loose a couple months worth of posts and info again there is no way I'm re-registering again.


----------



## darrin (Feb 24, 2009)

Here we go again..

   Connection Interrupted
  The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
  The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again.









Then


    Failed to Connect
  Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.smokingmeatforums.com.
  Though the site seems valid, the browser was unable to establish a connection.

      * Could the site be temporarily unavailable? Try again later.
      * Are you unable to browse other sites?  Check the computer's network connection.
      * Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy? Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 24, 2009)

I will be making the switch to the new server with in the next 48 hours. I will post before this happens.  


It is frustrating with the site going down. Once's the switch to the new server happens the site should remain up. All the data is safe.

Please hang in there another 48 hours and we should be good to go. 

If you have any suggestions or questions please PM me.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh crap, i thought you already switched over......

Bubba's sorry.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Brian, some of us know that you're doing all you can to keep things running consistantly, and that you're backing up on a daily basis to min. data loss. Thanks for all your work, and we're looking forward to the big switch. Those who have been or are in the tech field know exactly what you'e going through. Hang in there Brian.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 24, 2009)

All of it, or just the last couple/three weeks or so and the stuff before Oct?


----------



## grothe (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the update Brian...


----------



## cruizer (Feb 24, 2009)

Hope my becoming a premium member helps a little bit. I have found a tremendous amount of info here. Keep up the good work no problems at this end.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought we already switched over? I have not had any problems since the big crash last month, and Im on here ALL day. I dont care if it does go down again, this place is great as are the people on here. If I had to re-register, I would.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 24, 2009)

Both my sons are network/IT pros and I know all too well what y'all are are going thru trying to switch servers, backing up, etc.  It's a long, tedious and frustrating job and everyone needs to be patient and understanding because Murphy's law always prevails - whatever could go wrong; will.


----------

